# Paph. Louise Jernigan 'Jeanie's Choice'



## Erythrone (Jun 15, 2014)

Division I bought from Sam Tsui a few months ago. Sorry for the white stuff behind the bloom.


----------



## cattmad (Jun 15, 2014)

that's so nice


----------



## John M (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh wow! I love that one! Do you know the cross?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 15, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 15, 2014)

thats really nice


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2014)

Very nice. rothschildianum x Wesleyanum


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2014)

Quite nice, indeed.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 15, 2014)

Good color!


----------



## Silvan (Jun 15, 2014)

I love those brachys x roths hybrids. 
This one is quite beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## raymond (Jun 15, 2014)

wow vraimemt tres joli


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 16, 2014)

That's a very nice clone. White stuff, support for the flower?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 16, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> That's a very nice clone. White stuff, support for the flower?



I don't know how to say... I wanted to direct the other buds because I wanted to see the bloom correctly on the picture.


----------



## John M (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 16, 2014)

For a while there the pics refused to load, but now that they have, wow! That is lovely! Roths x brachy can deliver such breathtaking results, .... If you can get them to flower. Well done!


----------



## nathalie (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice flo and color !


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2014)

Paphiopedilum Louise Jernigan 'Jeanie's Choice' web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! congrats on that one.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 8, 2014)

very nice uniform flowers without colour break.


----------



## Dido (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh well another one for the wishlist. 
Bud the Roth crosses dont really like to flower for me


----------



## Justin (Jul 8, 2014)

wow!!!!!


----------



## Silvan (Jul 8, 2014)

Still a pretty amazing plant


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 13, 2014)

Paphiopedilum Louise Jernigan 'Jeanie's Choice' web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2014)

I like!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 13, 2014)

What a beauty! That's quite the show with 3 blooms!! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyincville (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 13, 2014)

Superb!


----------

